# How to use DCC to control a Phoenix sound system



## Gary To (Jan 5, 2008)

Dear all, 
I am Gary from Hong Kong, a newcomer in DCC, I have little confusing in DCC operation, hope anyone can help.
I have a USAT Hudson sound installed, if I decide to use NCE DCC system, can I direct operate the Phoenix sound card by DCC without install a D808-SR locomotive decoder? If yes, is it need to program the Phoenix sound card if I run more than one sound installed locomotive on the same track?
As my concept, the D808-SR decoder is control the motor and lighting only.
Does anyone can give me a right concept to use NCE DCC to control a Phoenix sound system and run the locomotive.
You great help are much appreciated.

Gary


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Need to know which sound card you have ?


----------



## Gary To (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 10/16/2008 8:27 AM

Need to know which sound card you have ?

Hi Scott

The built- in sound card is Big Sound 2K2.

Gary


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you connect the 2 existing power input wires for the Phoenix 2k2 to a dcc source instead of straight power, the 2k2 will auto detect and switch over to Dcc mode. You should then apply power to the 2k2 board via the existing battery terminal on the board from your dcc constqant track power. You will likely want to change some of the DCC default program settings, but this is not a requirement, just a choice. 

Jonathan


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the 2k2 board is set up for dcc so as long as it goes to track power it is fine 

now the bad news I have found a far number of boards with the dcc part turned off so you will need to turn it on and give it a loco number ( defalt number is 3 ) 

the easyest way to do this is with the programer software and wire from phonix sound ...... but I am not sure how well it works in your part of the world 

as far as I know the board can also get its loco number from ops mode programing on the main ..... I have not tryed this myself 

the other bennys of the software is that you can change the sound or how the whistle works and give each sound the f-key you want to use .. the board has a lot of sounds that are turned off and work very well with DCC ... to the point that I run out of f-keys to play them 


http://www.phoenixsound.com/products/ci.html


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done several locos using the 2K2 sound board and using the DCC mode. I use the NCE system so I set the address of the sound card to the same address as the loco. Works great. Of course you need the Phoenix programmer to do this. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another note: Add switches to turn off each decoder, so you can program them separately, since you will set them to the same address in normal operation.... at least put one on the Phoenix, so you can program the NCE. If you are using long addresses, it's helpful to do both. 

(If you are really familiar with DCC, you can do this all without switches, but it's tricky, and it's too complex a subject for a beginner). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary To (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all, 

Thanks for the those reply, may be I need to order a DCC system and try to run my Hudson in DCC. 
Greg, Your wed site are wonderful, I love it. 

Gary To


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Gary! 

The D808 will be a good combination for that loco, since that loco can pull a few amps. R.J. DeBerg (aceinsp) on this forum has several locos with NCE decoders and Phoenix sound systems and he runs NCE DCC too. Getting the Phoenix programmer is pretty much a must, unless you have a friend with one. That will also allow you to customize which function buttons control which sounds. 

The NCE system (as with most higher end systems) will have no problem controlling the Phoenix. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## simisal (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Gary;
I have a couple of engines with the Phoenix 2K2 sound systems in them. I also have a MRC decoder in one and a Digitrax decoder in the other . I had no real problem programming with my MRC DCC system. When you program an engine, give it the number you want to use. The regular decder will control the motor and lights and the 2K2 will respond to that number for sounds. 

Chuck


----------

